# shootout between Chicago police and a trio of carjackers



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I missed this one






A wild and frantic shootout between Chicago police and a trio of carjackers Wednesday was captured by security cameras.

The incident happened along East Lower Wacker and Columbus drives when Chicago police officers tried to pull over three men in a Honda that had been reported stolen, WGN-TV reports. Officers moved in on the stolen vehicle, and the suspects opened fire.
As the gun battle ensued, one suspect was shot several times. He initially was taken to the hospital in critical condition, but his condition was later changed to stable.
No other injuries were reported during the shooting. Two guns were recovered from the scene.
Police took the suspects into custody, and officers can be seen helping bystanders following the incident.
The following suspects were arrested and face these charges:

Edgardo Perez, 24, was charged with attempted first-degree murder, unlawful use of a weapon and criminal trespassing.
Jesse Sanchez, 21, was charged with weapons and drug counts, as well as criminal trespassing.
Noel Centeno, 21, was charged with receiving, possessing, and/or selling a stolen vehicle.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We continue to see things like this in many of these videos. We need to do better, otherwise more of us are going to get hurt or killed. The officers in this video are lucky they weren't killed. The above still photo alone is enough to make you cringe, let alone running right up on a car with multiple armed suspects.


----------

